

SHOW HN: Hypothetical art project for my fine arts class I made today. - Jonovono
http://everybodyshomepage.com/

======
Jonovono
Hey HN. Thought i'd share this with you. I am in a fine arts class and we were
supposed to make a hypothetical art project. I wanted to make something I
could make so I put this together today. Give it a try.

Go to <http://everybodyshomepage.com/edit> to edit the page and the changes
should show in real time on the main page.

Also the code is available here:
<https://github.com/Jonovono/everybodyshomepage>. Might be useful for someone
learning Node (which I am still) and working with Now.js.

~~~
theSuda
Hey, I gave EverybodysHomepage.com a new look :) (I used CSS from a free web
template I like). Your site works really well and in real time. Thanks for the
nice platform.

